# P226 - 3 Ways



## alistair (Feb 21, 2015)

Gun started as a Sig Sauer P226 Stainless Steel Elite (9mm).

Added the .22 cal conversion slide and this week added the RX slide conversion.


----------



## alistair (Feb 21, 2015)

View attachment 13489


----------

